

Adobe Flash 11 is now stable for 64-bit Linux - nodata
https://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer.html
I can't find a press release specifically mentioning it yet. Download adobe apt/repo file from here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
======
thristian
Since I'm running Ubuntu, I decided to try the 'download for Ubuntu' option on
the download form. It went down like this:

\- Firefox asked me whether I wanted to launch the 'apturl' tool. I accepted
its suggestion.

\- I got a dialog saying "This will enable the Canonical Partners repository".
I'm pretty sure I already had it enabled, but sure, what the hell.

\- I got the usual 'downloading updated package lists' dialog.

\- I got an error dialog complaining that 'adobe-flashplugin' is a purely
virtual package.

And that was that.

Guess it's back to trusty ol' tarballs.

~~~
przemoc
At least in debian:

    
    
        sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
    

works flawlessly.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I think his point was that he followed the instructions, and they failed. If
he had been using Windows, he'd have followed the instructions and succeeded.
This is the problem with Linux.

FWIW, I currently run Ubuntu on my laptop, and very much like it, Windows 7 on
my work desktop, and my previous laptop ran OSX.

------
nodata
No press release specifically mentioning the 64-bit Linux support, but it's
out!

You can download the yum repo/apt repo files as well as the rpm and tar.gz
files from here: <http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/>

Edit: or on the page linked above, click the grey almost-hidden download
button on the right.

------
revorad
In other words, "How to hide a download button". Talk about the disconnect
between graphic design and web design.

------
przemoc
And it's still rather far from being mature.

Debian squeeze x64 user of Chrome with nvidia-* 260.19.44-1 drivers here.

For instance go to:

<http://flashbuilder.eu/flash-player-version.html>

1\. RBM on flash content, Settings. Now try to set anything with mouse (i.e.
w/o using keyboard, especially Tab + Space).

2\. RBM on flash content, Zoom in. How much of the view has been redrawn?

Now let's go to vimeo:

<http://vimeo.com/27870776>

And HD video still doesn't play smoothly and it's sometimes off-sync. My
desktop (<http://wiki.przemoc.net/about/my_hardware>) surely isn't top-notch
one, but outside of Flash world I can use it to watch 1080p50p video material,
so something is wrong with Flash, and it's even worse in Linux department,
unfortunately.

~~~
morsch
All of these things (1. + 2. + HD video) have been working for me for a long
time. YouTube 1080p content works fine, though I kind of doubt it's using
VDPAU, so it's bound to hit the CPU (4x 1.9GHz i5, hardly cutting edge) fairly
hard. I'm using the 64bit flashplayer 11 from the sevenmachines ppa.

Are you using Chrome or Chromium? Chrome comes with its own flash version.

~~~
przemoc
I use a beta version of Google Chrome (latest 15.0.874.81 beta) from official
repo (deb <http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/> stable main). I remember it
was shipped with Flash, but it worked not as good as I would like it to, so I
was using 64-bit betas (not great either, to be honest), IIRC by disabling
Chrome's own Flash in about:plugins. Now looking there I see only one Flash
plugin, which is the one installed in my system (Location:
/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so). So even if Chrome's custom
Flash is better, as you imply, dunno how to turn it on for a test ride now.

Also

    
    
        dpkg --contents google-chrome-beta_15.0.874.81-r103858_amd64.deb | grep -i fl
    

reveals nothing.

~~~
morsch
I didn't mean to imply that Chrome's custom Flash is better. I have no idea if
it is since I run Firefox (typically) and Chromium (rarely). Like I said, I
use the 64bit Flash player from the sevenmachines ppa (Ubuntu 11.04).

<https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash>

~~~
evmar
Chrome's custom Flash is better, because the Chrome generic plugin code is not
very good. And that is due to [the plugin API being very complicated and full
of bugs --
[http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2009/05/plugins...](http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2009/05/plugins-
diagram.html) .

------
coob
When will it be stable for OS X?

I'm not joking.

~~~
edoloughlin
Amen. I'm sick of my laptop sounding like a 747 every time I look at a video.

~~~
tomlin
> Amen. I'm sick of my laptop sounding like a 747 every time I look at a
> video.

The iPhone Simulator gets my MacBook Air "sounding like a 747" as well. Since
it isn't made in Flash, I'm left to conclude that:

    
    
        1) any program that is demanding will cause the fan to come on; and 
        2) it shouldn't be a big surprise that Flash will cause the fan to come on.

------
jqueryin
The YUM download went off without a hitch on Fedora. Still requires you go in
and do a

    
    
        yum install flash-player
    

assuming you had the old i386. It seems to have appropriately replaced the
adobe-linux-i386 yum conf file as well with the newer one.

------
robert-boehnke
Does that include the fancy Unreal Engine stuff, too?

For example, this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQiUP2Hd60Y>

~~~
LBarret
No. flash 11 won't have GPU acceleration on linux. Adobe said there were too
many driver issues.

~~~
melling
Flash is a product by Adobe. It's not an open standard. Adobe is only one
company with limited resources. It's time to uninstall it and move on.

~~~
JshWright
Move on to what?

~~~
melling
To open standards? I uninstalled Flash a couple of weeks ago. That's the first
step. Every few days I hit some video that I wish I could watch. Sometimes I
reach for my iPad to watch it. You would think since I can watch it on my
iPad, the site could detect that I don't have Flash and use another codec.

------
click170
With respect to Mr Jobs, it's nice to finally see a story up that _isn't_
about him.

~~~
abbott
Flash isn't the best story to start with :-\

~~~
beedogs
Speaking as a Linux user, this is as significant as the first time I got sound
to work. Flash on Linux (especially 64 bit) has been horribad. Hopefully it's
less bad now.

------
bcl
That's nice. Now hopefully they will _maintain_ it.

------
mike_heffner
This worked for Fedora 14:

    
    
        # cat /etc/yum.repos.d/adobe-linux-x86_64.repo
    
        [adobe-linux-x86_64]
        name=Adobe Systems Incorporated
        baseurl=http://linuxdownload.adobe.com/linux/x86_64/
        enabled=1
        gpgcheck=1
        gpgkey=file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-adobe-linux
    
        # yum install flash-plugin

------
lawnchair_larry
Hehe, "stable"

------
joelthelion
I guess that means I can finally get rid of the 32 bit libraries. Yeah!

------
metabrew
I'll be the judge of that.

------
ilcavero
does this mean that a video doesn't trigger 100% CPU usage anymore? can't wait
to try it

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Depends on the video, the CPU, the GPU, and how the video is displayed in
Flash, but yes, it should work better, more often (though I'm not sure the
64-bitness is that relevant compared with the other stuff).

~~~
morsch
It is. The nspluginwrapper used to run the 32-bit Flash in a 64-bit Firefox
(dunno if it also applies to other browsers) really slowed things down. I got
much better performance running the 64-bit plugin, all other things --
including the Flash version number -- being equal.

------
devinmrn
I remember installing Flash on Debian about 4 years ago and wishing there was
a 64 bit version so I didn't have to clutter up the system with another
version of Firefox or the 32bit bridge libraries. Glad to see that this was
resolved though.

------
artursapek
I can't bear the pretentiousness of this video. The filler clips are so
overdone, from the high-aperture clip of the can of Canada Dry Ice and
whatever else it was by the guy's computer mouse to the nerf guns to the shot
of a very typical Command Prompt screen in Matrix green. They're trying so
hard.

------
sneak
Dear Adobe:

Just because he's dead doesn't mean the rest of us don't still want your
proprietary garbage off the web. We've seen the future, and it's not yours.

